# Full Suspension Urban bike??



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with a full suspension urban bike. Frame would be Freeride durable, with 4.5" travel (adjustable down from 5.9), Fork TBA. (I have a Marz 55 on it atm). 

The reason I ask is that I tried an urban build previously (SC Jackal, RS Argyle 318). And well, my old battered body just could'nt take the abuse. I have no problem riding FR/DH stuff like Whistler, Winter Park etc. But street on a very stiff Aluminum hardtail was killing me. And I don't think steel would be that much better.

So, I have a spare frame and figure I would give it a go. Specific questions I have:

1. Shock tuning. I presume, rebound all the way off, and spring set as stiff as possible without binding
2. Fork Choice?
3. I have one of the old Saint derailleurs with through axle. I think this is probably the only type of derailleur that is durable enough for street. But, I still think it is a liability. The only problem is that if I lose the derailleur, I still need a tensioner, and thus I would still have a problem. Any recommendations? Maybe a push-up tensioner? I've tried YESS, and it was ok. Surly sucked. Alfine is good, but I dont think it would work with a regular hub axle. Suggestions?

I know it is harder to manual etc with suspension, but I just do not think I could do anything fun with a hardtail and have the body survive very long.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

1. stiffer in the back, a little softer in the front. but its personal preference.
2. im not sure of the travel the frame needs. but if the 55 is the fight size i say go for it.
3. i run the alfine tensioner in my dh bike. massizely awesome tension. it works on a standard axle. it attaches to the derailer hanger so it doesnt matter. the only downfall is the chainline adjustability. its very limited. its a good deal, but make sure you can line it up pretty well.

i ride my dh/fr bike for urban. it does it just fine (5" rear and 7" front travel). its a little heavy, but it works. i can manual it fine, just takes some practice.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

There are some full suspension frames with a concentric pivot around the bottom bracket. This means that you can run singlespeed without the use of a tensioner because there is no chain growth. Kona Cowan/Bass, Transition Double, etc.

I used to ride a 04 Kona Coiler with a Pike for DJ and street a few years ago. This was before there were really any mainstream dirt jump or slopestyle full suspension frames. The suspension was pretty stiff in the rear. Rebound was not overly fast... Don't want it to throw you off the bike. But it was fast enough to give some good pop when you pumped it.


----------



## Cooch (Aug 24, 2006)

Check out: Banshee's Rampant and the new DOB*ER*MANN Pink.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

i vote for the killswitch if not run what u brung' for me i find it hard to jump bikes on a soft setup.


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

What you are describing sounds an awful lot like a transition double.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Man, I really like the look of that Transition Double. But for now I will try to make my old FR bike work.

I wonder if using an air shock with a slightly reduced i to i, or stroke would be better. I could grab an older Fox float off a spare frame I have. That would probably get it down to 3" or so. I suppose a lower BB is better for urban/street/trials as well.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Doubles are neat bikes, can't go wrong there.

Here is a Corsair König set up for street and DJ. Travel is a bit more than the Double at 120mm front, 130mm rear. But with both shocks set up really stiff, it feels playful.

JMH


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

The Morewood Ndiza works well. It has 100mm of travel.:thumbsup:


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

JMH said:


> Doubles are neat bikes, can't go wrong there.
> 
> Here is a Corsair König set up for street and DJ. Travel is a bit more than the Double at 120mm front, 130mm rear. But with both shocks set up really stiff, it feels playful.
> 
> JMH


i can attest that the Konig rides like a dream. very fun and flickable. I spent an entire day on the bike above and liked it alot. If only i could have found a used one.

I currently own a transition double and it also a fun bike. First day on it i had hit every jump i had previously on my bigger bike. Very confidence inspiring. It really can pump the trannies. I did have problems with overshooting jumps though. on my third full day on my double i overshoot a pretty big double and really messed up my wrist. Maybe it jumps a little too well 

To the OP, post what frame you have and maybe we can help out more with advise like shorter shock, fork setup, etc.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

@ClimbingBubba:

It is a Titus Supermoto. Large, Blue. I think its a 2005, maybe 2006 I honestly have forgotten the year. It is the style before the last one (before they axed the SuMo). I like coil for the smoothness. But I think if I went street, I would probably go with a shorter stroke Air shock.

Here is a pic in its FR state:


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

hmmm... that would be hard to make a good dirt jumper. 

depending on how much you are willing to spend there are a few transition doubles for sale. one is about 1200 for everything. 

another option would be to get a hardtail. You can get some pretty nice ones for 900 used or a good one to start out like a black market 357 which sell on ebay for under 600 new. 

there would be no point spending money to try and make a DH/FR bike into a dedicated dirtjumper. the price it would cost would be about the same as a good hardtail (after you get a different shock and fork.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah, but the whole point of the first post was that I can't do a HT. I tried it a few years ago. The knees can't handle it.

So its short travel, or forget the riding street. I am less worried about DJ, they are a lot easier on the knees than concrete and drops to flat..


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

The Rampant gets my vote... Mainly because that's what I'm riding. Fairly light(7.2lbs frame with shock), stiff and just the right size for me.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, i forgot about your knees. I have bad knees too

Man Juanbeeges, your rampant is sick!!! i would sell my Transition double in a heartbeat if i found a Rampant for sale used. The are so light and sick looking. Plus banshee is a killer company, i have two spitfires on their way to my house soon.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

Maybe Mongoose Nugget?

http://www.mongoose.com/usa/eng/mtn/Products/Mountain-Pavement/Details/2818-M10NUG-Nugget

Haro Porter?

http://www.harobikes.com/mtb/tab2_subNav2.php

Id think any slopestyle bike would be good for both djs and street


----------



## hellbilly (Apr 18, 2006)

Heres mine


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

What kind of frame ?? it looks like a bullit prototype


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

well the pics kind of go with the point i was gonna make about urban bikes, they vary. One thing in common smoother grippy tire to be more serious about the urban paved thing,but a well broken in set of stickys will do as well. Urban can be more like xc ,covering distance ,or about gapping 12/6/12's,or setting up wall rides with pallets.


----------

